# Procrastination



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2010)

I had something happen this past weekend (a good thing actually) that left me thinking a lot about Procrastination



> How soon 'not now' becomes 'never'. ~ Martin Luther
> 
> We shall never have more time. We have, and always had, all the time there is. No object is served in waiting until next week or even until tomorrow. Keep going... Concentrate on something useful. ~ Arnold Bennett
> 
> ...


 



> If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them. ~ Bruce Lee
> 
> If you think a thing is impossible, you'll make it impossible. ~ Bruce Lee


----------



## Nomad (Aug 30, 2010)

You know, for years I've been meaning to put together a club for Procrastinators... but I never got around to it.


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 30, 2010)

John's mother told him that he would never amount to anything cause he always procrastinated. When she said that he would always reply, "you just wait."


----------



## Omar B (Aug 30, 2010)

It would have been funny to have a topic named "procrastination" then there be a blank entry under the first post.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 30, 2010)

omar b said:


> it would have been funny to have a topic named "procrastination" then there be a blank entry under the first post.


qft


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to admit that this is a bad habit of mine.
I know it though, so I try to not procrastinate as much as possible. Especially with my kids I try not to say 'not now', and if I have to say it, it is followed by 'but in x minutes / hours'.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll post something later on........, not now, though.....


----------

